# cuviers dwarf caiman



## snakeman26 (Jun 28, 2009)

just wondering, how much would a cuviers dwarf caiman set me back:2thumb:


----------



## Rob_in_essex (May 10, 2007)

from what iv looked into it thay are about £450


----------

